# What do you see?



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 11, 2010)

There are two words in each image...


----------



## Domo (Mar 11, 2010)

Ohh i love these!

Took me a while to 'see' the second one though


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 11, 2010)

cool can't figure out the second one yet for number 2 but will keep trying

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

Okay got it duh


----------



## Banned (Mar 12, 2010)

Those are really cool...

And for Domo - this is "bottom-up" processing (I think...).  :lol:


----------



## Domo (Mar 12, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Those are really cool...
> 
> And for Domo - this is "bottom-up" processing (I think...).  :lol:


:lol:

I'll have to go back to your thread and refresh my memory on what that is again


----------

